# Fische weg



## Abg Teich (25. Aug. 2012)

Wir haben vor einigen Wochen drei neue Kois in unseren Teich gesetzt! Nun sind im Abstand von vier Wochen zwei davon verschwunden ... ohne sichtbaren Grund! Worann könnte das liegen???


----------



## Zermalmer (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fische weg*

Hallo,
eine Möglichkeit wäre z.B. der Besuch eines Reihers.


----------



## Abg Teich (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fische weg*

ja hab ich auch erst gedacht, aber dann sollen die Fische länger Zeit nicht hochkommen, aber das machen sie sobald ich in die Nähe des Teichs komme


----------



## libsy (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fische weg*

Katze? Anderes Getier?


----------



## Christine (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fische weg*

Kann es sein, dass die Neulinge sich noch irgendwo verstecken?


----------



## Abg Teich (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fische weg*

nee is ja schon paar wochen her und unser Wasser war so klar das man sie hätte sehen müssen


----------



## Joerg (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fische weg*

Es kann auch sein, sie haben das Umsetzen in die neue Umgebung nicht verkraftet.
Die neue Umgebung mit anderen Wasserwerten, Stress, andere Keime. . . können bei einem kleinen oder geschwächten leider schon ausreichen.

Wo hattest du die Koi gekauft und wie groß waren die?


----------



## Abg Teich (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fische weg*

die waren ca. 30 cm und vom Fachhändler (sehr zuverlässig)
aber wo könnten die her sein .. selbst wenn sie verändet sind .. für katzen sind sie sicher zu groß gewesen


----------



## Joerg (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fische weg*

30 cm ist schon ordentlich, damit sollten es keine Tosai sein.
Hast du denn eine Quarantaine durchgeführt?

Es gibt öfter Fälle von Kreuzverkeimung, die neuen sind an ganz andere Keime gewöhnt und das Umsetzen kann für beide ein ernstes Problem bedeuten.

Kann auch sein die haben sich gut versteckt, ich hatte auch schon 2 Wochen welche vermisst.
Auf einmal sind sie dann wieder putzmunter aufgetaucht.


----------



## Abg Teich (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fische weg*

Quarantaine ist bei unseren Händler nicht nötig
und sie sind schon seid über vier Wochen nicht mehr zu sehen ... weder beim füttern oder so


----------



## dragsterrobby (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fische weg*

Kann es denn nicht sein das sie gestohlen wurden?


----------



## Joerg (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fische weg*

Das hängt nicht vom Händler ab. Ich habe meinen auch mit Bedacht ausgewählt.
Die neuen sollten sich langsam an die neuen Keime gewöhnen können.
Ein Pilotfisch zeigt an ob das was neues in der Teich kommt, was nicht ungefährlich ist.

4 Wochen ist aber schon lang. Ist von dem Altbestand sonst keiner weg?


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fische weg*

Die Möglichkeit des Diebstahles besteht bestimmt immer, aber ich frage mich dann nur, wie das die bösen Buben machen. Ich bekomme bei mir die Fische kaum mit einem einfachen großen Kescher raus ohne viel Hektik zu machen.  Das ist meistens ein absoluter Krampf, schon einen mal zur Kontrolle zu fangen.


----------



## dragsterrobby (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fische weg*



Zacky schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit des Diebstahles besteht bestimmt immer, aber ich frage mich dann nur, wie das die bösen Buben machen. Ich bekomme bei mir die Fische kaum mit einem einfachen großen Kescher raus ohne viel Hektik zu machen.  Das ist meistens ein absoluter Krampf, schon einen mal zur Kontrolle zu fangen.



Da hast du recht, ich versuch auch seit eine Woche Goldi´s raus zubekommen, mit wenig Erfolg


----------



## Beeee (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fische weg*

Huhu..
also bei mir wurde auch ein Fisch geklaut und ich konnte es auch erst kaum glauben und habe das jetzt auch mal Nachgespielt... also Stirnleuchte und Kescher geschnappt und abends an mein Teich... das ist das gleiche prinzip wie wenn Rehe in den Lichtkegel kommen denke ich... denn die Fische sind auf der stelle geschwommen und haben sich nich bewegt.. und ich hatte in ca einer Minute einen im Kescher. Mich hat das mit dem Licht total überrascht weil ich mich dieses Jahr so gequält hab ein paar Goldis zu fangen... wenn ich wieder welche rausfange dann nur im dunkeln mit leuchte... also bei mir klapt es.  Ich hab mir jetzt ne Kamera mit Bewegungsmelder installiert und bekomm direkt ne E-Mail mit Bildern wenn jemand an den Teich geht.
Gruß Beeee


----------



## muh.gp (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische weg*

Hi,

gibt es was Neues zu den Fischen?

Grüße


----------



## Moonlight (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische weg*



Beeee schrieb:


> ... also Stirnleuchte und Kescher geschnappt und abends an mein Teich... das ist das gleiche prinzip wie wenn Rehe in den Lichtkegel kommen denke ich... denn die Fische sind auf der stelle geschwommen und haben sich nich bewegt.. und ich hatte in ca einer Minute einen im Kescher.



Das ist doch mein Reden. Am Besten fängt man Fische im Dunkeln mit ner Taschenlampe 

Mandy


----------

